

Portal, now free on Steam - turing
http://store.steampowered.com/app/400/

======
jeffool
It was free before; glad to see it free again.

I can't recommend this enough. The clever writing and gameplay go hand in
hand. It's just beautiful.

------
ukdm
Free until September 20th <http://www.learnwithportals.com/>

